# Storm is home & being pampered



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for you prayers and get well wishes. We were able to bring her home last night and she was ravenous. This took me by surprise as I remember my Lily refusing to eat or drink for a whole day after her spay. I remember being on my hands and knees in front of Lily's crate, which she wouldn't leave, with a bowl of food or water begging her to eat/drink, LOL. But not my little monster Storm, she polished off her plate. She is very needy, poor little thing, that is not like her. She just wants to be held and if we leave her alone she cries piteously, it breaks you heart. She is on pain meds around the clock. 
Dearest Lynda, what would I do without you.? You must think I am slow, always posting pics every which way but right side up. Thank you so much for fixing the pic Dearest Marie, I couldn't imagine a more perfect home than yours for Stormy, and what a perfect brother she would have! But I understand. Dear Paula, how kind of you to check in on our girl. Thank you. Thanks to everyone. 

GG


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi - so glad that Storm is home and doing so well. What a pleasant surprise to have her chowing down after the surgery. :chili::chili: Give her lots of hugs and kisses from all her SM aunties. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She was just waiting to get some of that organic buffalo, Gigi! :HistericalSmiley: 
Such great news to start my day! Sending Storm lots of puppy licks from my two, and well wishes from me! Please keep us up-dated!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy to hear that Storm is home! Sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery ♥.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad she is doing well. I will continue to pray for Storm:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Gigi, I am so glad that Storm is doing well after her surgery. You must be so relieved. 

No, I do not think you are slow at all, I am sure you have a very stubborn computer and I am happy to put your pictures right side up any time. 

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

That's awesome that Storm is doing so well, its prob cause she has the best mommy taking care of her.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful news!  :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello Gigi, Have you shared with the group your news??? LOL


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Gigi, if you don't tell us soon we will start rumors! :innocent::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

opcorn:


----------

